# [latex] faire le symbole "indicatrice"

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

question un peu off mais je pense que c'est ici que j'aurais le plus de chance de trouver la réponse à cette question.

Donc un ami (en maths) cherche à écrire le symbole "indicatrice" en latex. Après avoir fait de longues recherches sur google nous n'avons pas trouvé le vrai symbole, on trouve des choses qui s'en approche mais pas le vrai au sens rigoureux du terme.

Sauriez-vous comment le faire ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Temet

Hum, je sais bien que mes études datent mais... euh, le symbole "indicatrice", ça me dit rien du tout ça... pas même de mes années de Sup et Spé o_O'

EDIT : ouvre Kile et matte les symboles proposés.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai fait les maths et j'étais gourou LaTeX, c'est quoi une indicatrice ?

C'est rapport à quelle branche ?

----------

## salamandrix

Je ne sais pas non plus à quoi correspond le symbole "indicatrice" mais une recherche sur google m'a renvoyé sur cette page, ce qui donnerait :

 *Quote:*   

> charger les fontes ds (\usepackage{dsfont}) et les utiliser : $\mathds{1}_A$ (qui ne marche pas sur ce forum). 

 

Le "1" apparaît bien avec une double barre si c'est bien cela la contrainte.

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

oui il s'agit bien du 1 avec une double barre (moi aussi je ne le connaissait pas).

salamandrix -> mon pote à testé et apparemment le résultat n'est pas le bon  :Sad:  .

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ? ça sert à quoi ? algèbre, analyse, géométrie, logique, ... ? En tous cas, ça ne me dit rien du tout, probablement un "francicisme", traduction d'un terme étranger...

Et le terme anglais ?

----------

## salamandrix

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> salamandrix -> mon pote à testé et apparemment le résultat n'est pas le bon  .

 

 Et le « reproche » sur le résultat est que « les deux barres » n'ont pas la  même épaisseur ? Où cela se situe plus sur l'indice ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Et ça donne quoi avec la fameuse fonte qui fait des lettres "gras au tableau" comme R, Z, N, A... ?

(mathbb ?)

----------

## salamandrix

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et ? ça sert à quoi ? algèbre, analyse, géométrie, logique, ... ? En tous cas, ça ne me dit rien du tout, probablement un "francicisme", traduction d'un terme étranger...
> 
> Et le terme anglais ?

 

Si tu connais la fonction de Dirac, et bien c'est un exemple de fonction indicatrice. À priori cela sert à caractériser si oui ou non un nombre appartient à un ensemble (1 pour oui, et 0 pour non). Maintenant je dis cela après une toute petite recherche... Donc je suppose que c'est un tantinet plus compliqué.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah, ça commence à me revenir.

Mais c'était il y a 14 ans, je n'ai plus mes notes de cours.

Essaie avec la fonte pour faire "R, Z & Co"  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

Je lui transmet toute les infos.

----------

## SnowBear

Donc :

Il a essayé avec la fonte \mathbb{1} comme pour R, D,C et Q et d'autre mais ça ne marche pas. Ce n'est même plus un 1 qui est affiché.

----------

## salamandrix

Par rapport à la solution que j'avais proposé, c'est quoi le « reproche » ?

----------

## Alexis

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Donc :
> 
> Il a essayé avec la fonte \mathbb{1} comme pour R, D,C et Q et d'autre mais ça ne marche pas. Ce n'est même plus un 1 qui est affiché.

 

essaye de rajouter un \usepackage{mathbbol} au début; mais perso j'utiliserais \chi...

----------

## Mickael

Juste pour info : 

http://www.ctan.org/tex-archive/info/symbols/comprehensive/symbols-a4.pdf

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouah ! Merci Michaël !

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

donc j'ai transmis les infos, je vous tient informés.

Mickael -> il a déjà regardé dans ce document et il semblerait qu'il n'ai rien trouvé.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

bon je ne connais pas vraiment Latex (j'ai bien installé Kile, mais je ne l'ai encore jamais utilisé...)

Mais, peut être que google est plus mon ami:

http://forum.mathematex.net/latex-f6/fonction-indicatrice-et-page-de-garde-t6973.html

Ce lien est utile ?

----------

## SnowBear

Il me semble qu'il avait déjà vu ce lien (je transmet quand même).

Merci  :Wink:  .

----------

## Mickael

Je crois que la solution pour le symbole indicatrice est : mathbb{1}_{}  et non pas uniquement \mathbb{1}. IL faut le package bbold

----------

